# Metal Gear Rising- VGA 2011 Trailer leaked



## Ssx9 (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes. Metal gear Rising. Not Solid anymore. Also, they changed the concept of "Lighting Bolt Action" and "Zan-datsu" to "Revenge".

Also confirms the rumors of Rising being developed by Platinum games alongside with Kojima Productions.



Looks badass. But as Kojima said, Some metal gear fans may not like Rising.

Oh yeah, and I'm not sure, but I think that's Quinton Flynn's voice (Raiden's VA), which confirms his presence in Rising as well.

EDIT: Changed trailer link. Hurry and watch it before it gets deleted.
EDIT2: Thanks for the mirror, soulx.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 10, 2011)

Leaked... then block.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, _that_ trailer was taken down fast.

Four minutes after this topic was made


----------



## Ssx9 (Dec 10, 2011)

Updated link.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 10, 2011)

Mirror

What the fuck.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, already posted.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 10, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Yeah, already posted.


Meh. Well at least this video won't go down for a while. Uploading it on Youtube when it was already blocked is a lost cause.


----------



## Ssx9 (Dec 10, 2011)

soulx said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, already posted.
> ...



So true. I guess the mods could merge both threads.


----------



## emigre (Dec 10, 2011)

I was watching the trailer and was thinking it looked like a Bayonetta and Vanquish mish mash. Than I sae the Platinum games logo at the end and laughed. I like Platinum, they've produced good stuff so I'm interested in this.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 10, 2011)

Ssx9 said:


> So true. I guess the mods could merge both threads.


Merged 'em


----------



## Ssx9 (Dec 10, 2011)

Densetsu said:


> Ssx9 said:
> 
> 
> > So true. I guess the mods could merge both threads.
> ...


Alright, thanks =D.

And... That other guy in the trailer looks a bit like vamp. I dunno.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 10, 2011)

I know little about this game. How does this fit into metal gear and what controls are they using for this?



Ssx9 said:


> And... That other guy in the trailer looks a bit like vamp. I dunno.


Say what? If you are talking about my mii in Mario Kart, that not my real mii.

@below Oh...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 10, 2011)

Did that trailer even tell us anything? It's was cool and all but I want more info on the plot. Showing the word "revenge" a bunch of times doesn't do much.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks Densetsu.



Ssx9 said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > Ssx9 said:
> ...


Also I suggest that you add the video in the first post, OP.

```
[media=vimeo]33459369[/media]
```
Your current video has went down.



KingVamp said:


> Ssx9 said:
> 
> 
> > And... That other guy in the trailer looks a bit like vamp. I dunno.
> ...


http://metalgear.wikia.com/wiki/Vamp


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ssx9 said:


> Yes. Metal gear Rising. Not Solid anymore. Also, they changed the concept of "Lighting Bolt Action" and "Zan-datsu" to "Revenge"



It's worth to quickly recap as to "why" the sub-title changed.

The saga started with Metal Gear 1 and 2, both reffering to stealth games with a bird's eye view on what's going on. There was also the bastard child, Snake's Revenge, with "no" sub-title since it's basically junk and even Kojima believes it was a mistake. These were followed by the Solid series, reffering to the same "style" of gameplay, but in full 3D instead of bird's eye. Now comes Rising, a down-to-the-core action game where the emphasis is put on sword fighting. It's not a "Solid" game, hence a different title. It also revolves around a slightly different story arc, focusing on Raiden rather than Snake or Big Boss.


----------



## maxxpower18 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I won't like it, but I guess it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Ssx9 (Dec 10, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Ssx9 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Metal gear Rising. Not Solid anymore. Also, they changed the concept of "Lighting Bolt Action" and "Zan-datsu" to "Revenge"
> ...


Sorry, but what's "bird's eye?"

And, well, MGS2 focused on Rather than Snake or big boss.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 10, 2011)

Ssx9 said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > Merged 'em
> ...





soulx said:


> Thanks Densetsu.


No problem.

And I thought the same thing when Raiden was fighting that guy on top of the train...looks kinda like Vamp.

But I really like the stealth aspect of MGS...this looks more like a hack-and-slash, which has never really appealed to me.  I'll just have to see how the reviews go once the game is actually released.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ssx9 said:


> Sorry, but what's "bird's eye?"
> 
> And, well, MGS2 focused on Rather than Snake or big boss.



Bird's Eye view in Metal Gear 2:

[yt]Kh_SC-oZLMg[/yt]

While it is true that MGS 2 also featured Raiden as the playable character, I don't think it was "revolving" around him, the focus was still on Snake, plus the game was also within the Solid story arc, so there was no need to change the title then. It played very much the same as the previous MGS. Here, it's completely different.

To further prove the point, I'm reminding y'all about Metal Gear: Ghost Babel, which was "wrongly" released in the west as Metal Gear Solid for the Gameboy Colour. That game also featured the same bird's eye view and took place outside the continuity of Solid series, hence the difference in the title. Of course not that NOE and NOA cared - they wanted to sell the game and the "Solid" in the title was a guarrantee of sales despite the fact that the game had little to do with the "Solid" continuity and continues to mindfuck people who try to put it somewhere within the timeline.

[yt]bXlqvdVFY2k[/yt]

Same can be said about Ac!d games. Not in the Solid continuity - not called Solid, simple as that.


----------



## Ssx9 (Dec 10, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Ssx9 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but what's "bird's eye?"
> ...



Thanks, and true. I just hope this game doesn't stay too away from the MGS saga.



Densetsu said:


> Ssx9 said:
> 
> 
> > Densetsu said:
> ...



Me neither, but as Kojima said...

_“If somebody thinks ‘I love Snake’ and just really wants traditional stealth gameplay and that experience, then it may be hard to get into Rising but for people who are more open and willing to try new things, it shouldn’t be a problem. Raiden in MGS 4 was received very well, and I wanted to keep going with that direction in Rising. The people who liked him in 4 will like him in this, but it’s a personal preference”_


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 10, 2011)

Sadly, i think I just lost most interest in this game


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Personally I'm welcoming the change in gameplay style while remaining close to the core idea with open arms. The MGS games became a bit... stale, I wished for a slightly different approach towards them and my wish was granted. I feel very much the same about Resident Evil games, although with mixed results (still waiting for Operation Racoon City).

Chage is Good. You can't play the same games you played 10 years ago and still draw the same joy out of it - it's no longer joy but nostalgia. Embrace new ideas peeps, form your opinion upon the released product, not some trailer.


----------



## prowler (Dec 10, 2011)

guys it's platinum, i'm 100% sure this will be awesome.

i mean, look at vanquish (disregarding Bayonetta). i didn't like the look of it, someone recommended it on here so i bought it and loved the fuck out of it. that's just how platinum rolls.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> guys it's platinum, i'm 100% sure this will be awesome.
> 
> i mean, look at vanquish (disregarding Bayonetta). i didn't like the look of it, someone recommended it on here so i bought it and loved the fuck out of it. that's just how platinum rolls.



I've watched the trailer about 5 times already and I still marvel at the dismemberment engine - it's worth to buy the game just for that. It's like showing God of War the middle-finger saying "I did what you do 10 times better on the first try. Suck it up".


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 10, 2011)

Please tell me I'm not the only one who was captivated by the trailer until "revengeance" came on screen. That made me bust out laughing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 10, 2011)

TehSkull said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one who was captivated by the trailer until "revengeance" came on screen. That made me bust out laughing.



It did make me laugh, although it shouldn't - it's an actual word.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 10, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > guys it's platinum, i'm 100% sure this will be awesome.
> ...


----------



## prowler (Dec 10, 2011)

soulx said:


>


Metal Gear Solid: Bayonetta?

Edit: This is Bayonetta 2.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Gif needs moar gore, but it's still pretty epic. ;P


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't care what anyone has to say, but Bayonetta was amazing, and this sure does amazing.

I can accept the fact that it has nothing to do with the MGS main story, but fanboys wont, I love the series, and I CANNOT wait until I get my hands on this, I love hack and slash games.


----------



## prowler (Dec 10, 2011)

brandonspikes said:


> I don't care what anyone has to say, but Bayonetta was amazing


Nobody said it wasn't?....


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 10, 2011)

I believe he thought you used the name Bayonetta 2 as a derrogatory term rather than praise.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 10, 2011)

brandonspikes said:


> I don't care what anyone has to say, but Bayonetta was amazing, and this sure does.
> 
> I can accept the fact that it has nothing to do with the MGS main story, but fanboys wont, I love the series, and I CANNOT wait until I get my hands on this, I love hack and slash games.





you could play the game game with 1 hand ..........


----------



## zeromac (Dec 10, 2011)

And here I was thinking Rising was going to be a game where you are enhanced but now it turns out your enemies are also enhanced and fight like Bayonetta as well.

Action Hack n Slash FTW


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2011)

Valwin said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care what anyone has to say, but Bayonetta was amazing, and this sure does.
> ...


On easy.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## prowler (Dec 10, 2011)

brandonspikes said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > brandonspikes said:
> ...


reddit hate everything and IGN is IGN :v


soulx said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


stop copying and pasting gifs from neogaf


----------



## Ssx9 (Dec 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...



Fix'd.

I love the way raiden cuts that guy. 9001 combo trophy for rising?


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 10, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me I'm not the only one who was captivated by the trailer until "revengeance" came on screen. That made me bust out laughing.
> ...


According to most credible dictionaries (and my spell check), "revengeance" is not a word.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


okay.


----------



## prowler (Dec 10, 2011)

soulx said:


> okay.


ASDFGHJKL; METAL GEAR SOLID VANQUISINGETTA.


----------



## Ssx9 (Dec 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > okay.
> ...



Ray meets megazord.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 10, 2011)

so were the stealth ?


----------



## prowler (Dec 10, 2011)

Valwin said:


> so were the stealth ?


Fail trolling again I see Valwin.

Risings subtitle is _Lightning Bolt Action_ instead of the usual _Tactical Espionage Action_


----------



## Valwin (Dec 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > so were the stealth ?
> ...




by now you shuld know i dont troll also why ryden i hate him since he was almost nude in that one game


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Valwin said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...



Actually he was completely nude in 2, just covering his privates with his hands. Also, read the whole thread, this isn't a Metal Gear or a Metal Gear Solid game, it's a new sub-series.


----------



## kevan (Dec 10, 2011)

Now this looks great


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 11, 2011)

Ssx9 said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > But I really like the stealth aspect of MGS...this looks more like a hack-and-slash, which has never really appealed to me.  I'll just have to see how the reviews go once the game is actually released.
> ...


Like I said, I'll have to see how the actual game is once it's released.  I'm not hating on it, but I'm not all that excited for it either.



Spoiler



[titleff-Topic]I would be a lot more excited if a complete overhaul of the original _Metal Gear_ and _Metal Gear 2_ was in the works.  _MG_ was one of my favorite games on the NES back in the 80's when I was a wee lad, but I never played _MG2_.  I had _Snake's Revenge_, but that doesn't count.  I tried to play _MG1&2_ on _MGS3: Subsistence_ and I couldn't get into it.  It's just too dated now, even for a nostalgia lover like myself.

*EDIT*
Just thought of something random...since Naked Snake and Solid Snake have both been voice acted by the same guy, and Solid Snake faces off against Naked Snake (as Big Boss) in _MG1_, I wonder what a dialogue between the two would sound like


----------



## ComplicatioN (Dec 11, 2011)

Soooo banned in Australia


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 11, 2011)

ComplicatioN said:


> Soooo banned in Australia


Get Warez.

When the government tries to control what you play, show them the middle-finger. 

EDIT: Way too obvious, edited lol.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 11, 2011)

Okay, here's what will happen:

1) Play game - totally plays like Bayonetta but with added dismembering system, which looks cool
2) Dismember shit like a madman for the first 2 hours of gaming
3) Get bored of that, and stop doing it
4) Rising without dismembering = Bayonetta 2

The old trailer was a LOT more awesomer. The control system was also cooler. And the game felt different from Bayonetta/Prototype.

I mean, look at the dashing thing. Totally looks and _FEELS_ like Prototype.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 11, 2011)

The coolest parts were from the in game video sequences. This is NOT a good thing. This tells me it's going to be a quick time even fest or one of those games where you set something up and the game takes over... This is not what makes a game fun.

And I agree with whoever compared it to Bayonetta and Prototype, it's exactly what it looks like.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 11, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> The coolest parts were from the in game video sequences. This is NOT a good thing. This tells me it's going to be a quick time even fest or one of those games where you set something up and the game takes over... This is not what makes a game fun.
> 
> And I agree with whoever compared it to Bayonetta and Prototype, it's exactly what it looks like.



Indigo Prophecy and Heavy Rain are one massive QTE and SOMEHOW people enjoy those games. QTE's can be done the right way and the wrong way, their presence doesn't mean the game will be bad.

All I see in this trailer is "walking around" and "using a sword". If anything, it looks very much like an old school brawler done in 3D.

The game shares Baynonetta's and Prototype's genre, why wouldn't it be similar? And how is that a bad thing, both games are pretty rad.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 11, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Indigo Prophecy and Heavy Rain are one massive QTE and SOMEHOW people enjoy those games. QTE's can be done the right way and the wrong way, their presence doesn't mean the game will be bad.


Heavy Rain was awesome. But that was because the game was realistic and immersive.

I doubt I can immerse myself in a game where I'm a steel-butted cyborg ninja with an uber-blade.



Foxi4 said:


> The game shares Baynonetta's and Prototype's genre, why wouldn't it be similar? And how is that a bad thing, both games are pretty rad.


That's a bad thing because the game felt different and innovative before being reduced to a copy of those two games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 11, 2011)

raulpica said:


> Heavy Rain was totally awesome. But that was because the game was realistic and immersive.
> 
> I doubt I can immerse myself in a game where I'm a steel-butted cyborg ninja with an uber-blade.
> 
> That's a bad thing because the game felt different and innovative before being reduced to a copy of those two games.



Seriously? C'mon - there is ONE thing the previous trailer showed. Cutting fruit. If you want to cut fruit, play Fruit Ninja. Other then a few movie sequences and chopping watermelons, we knew nothing of the game and saw no gameplay whatsoever - I'm pretty sure those features are still in the game, we just have a piece of actual gameplay to go-by now.

As far as the Cyber Ninja concept is concerned, all I have to say is: "Grey Fox was awesome when resurrected, I'm pretty sure that Raiden will have the same traits. In fact, I think THIS Raiden is BETTER than the p*ssy from MGS2".


----------



## raulpica (Dec 11, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Heavy Rain was totally awesome. But that was because the game was realistic and immersive.
> ...


Nope, it showed far more. It showed cutting soldiers ENTIRELY, not hitting them Bayonetta-style and then finishing them off with a FINISHER. And you could also cut enviroments.

And the "Cut at Will" system was awesome.

It's not like I dislike the Cyber Ninja thing. I like it, it's just that if it's a QTE game, I'm not gonna like it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm assuming that making each enemy "cuttable" with one swing would make the game far too easy, so only certain combinations actually "cut them". That, and I can't see why cutting the envioriment would be "cut out" (see what I did thar?) - it was the basis for the game in the first place. Do notice though, cutting was limited to pillars and minor objects in-game, it's not like you'd be able to cut your way past the map boundries.

It's essentially the same game and I choose to pass mu judgement once I actually play it. I'm optimistic though.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 11, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm assuming that making each enemy "cuttable" with one swing would make the game far too easy, so only certain combinations actually "cut them". That, and I can't see why cutting the envioriment would be "cut out" (see what I did thar?) - it was the basis for the game in the first place. Do notice though, cutting was limited to pillars and minor objects in-game, it's not like you'd be able to cut your way past the map boundries.
> 
> It's essentially the same game and I choose to pass mu judgement once I actually play it. I'm optimistic though.


Yeah, that's a shame, I know. I'd have loved a game where I dashed thru entire armies just cutting them off. I guess that the bigger stuff (like the other cyborg/robot in the beginning of the trailer) would've been harder to kill, anyway. Sure, I wouldn't ever expect a game to do THAT much, but cutting enviroments would've been fun nonetheless and maybe also a nice gaming element, if you could kill enemies under falling buildings or stuff.

Fine, I'll wait for the game too before expressing myself on it again. I hope it'll be good, I really like the idea of cutting stuff with an energy Katana. I just hope they get it right


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2011)

TehSkull said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > TehSkull said:
> ...


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/revengeance
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Revengeance

And for the LULZ

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=revengeance


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 11, 2011)

You know, as I was replaying the MGS games the last few days (Got the HD Collection about a week ago) it crossed my mind that 'Solid' should be omitted from the title - it's not a game about Solid Snake or any other Snake (unless you count Raiden's apparent codename until about 30 seconds into the opening of his MGS2 chapter), and it's certainly not the kind of stealth-action game the other MGS games were. Good to see I wasn't the only one thinking the same thing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 11, 2011)

Are you on about Rising or MGS2?

If about Rising: Solid was never in the title.

If about MGS2: Raiden's on the search for Snake, Snake's his mentor, Snake gives him a life lesson by the end of the game, Snake, Snake, Snake. Metal Gear. Snake. It's very much similar to the previous game.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 11, 2011)

First thoughts when watching the video: "That guy looks a lot like an augmented person in Deus Ex: Human Revolution" 

Other than that, looked nice, but not really that revolutionary.. *looks at FFXIII Trailers and looks at the game itself* Bah..


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 11, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Are you on about Rising or MGS2?
> 
> If about Rising: Solid was never in the title.
> 
> If about MGS2: Raiden's on the search for Snake, Snake's his mentor, Snake gives him a life lesson by the end of the game, Snake, Snake, Snake. Metal Gear. Snake. It's very much similar to the previous game.



I was talking about Rising, which included Solid in the title from its first announcement up until tonight - check most webstores or gaming sites if you need any proof of that. MGS2 was very much a MGS game, and very much about Snake.

That all being said, I wonder if there are any plans for the Rising subseries beyond a single title, although I feel there probably won't be a need for another one if this is just designed to bridge a gap between MGS2 and 4.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh yeah... you're right, back in 2010 it was. I never really noticed that up until now.

In that case, I'm also glad they dropped the Solid, seeing that it's not a typical "MGS" game.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2011)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you on about Rising or MGS2?
> ...


Metal Gear Solid is the IP, Like how all final fantasies have the same name but with everything being different.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 11, 2011)

brandonspikes said:


> Metal Gear Solid is the IP, Like how all final fantasies have the same name but with everything being different.



Not true, read previous posts. There are significant differences between Metal Gear, Metal Gear Ac!d and Metal Gear Solid games. If you were to put all the games in these series into one bucket you'd have serious problems with the continuity.

Example: In "Babel" continuity Big Boss was nominated as the leader of Outer Heaven and was funded by the U.S government. The purpose of Outer Heaven was to monitor spy activity, but Big Boss eventually rebelled, leading to the U.S sending in Solid Snake to deal with the issue.

In the Solid continuity Outer Heaven is formed from M.S.F as Big Boss's personal project.


----------



## Costello (Dec 11, 2011)

to anyone talking about "revengeance"... heres what I have to say about it:

transfarring


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 11, 2011)

brandonspikes said:


> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


Note the word credible.


----------



## PyroSpark (Dec 11, 2011)

This game looks so freaking good. Holy crap.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Dec 11, 2011)

The slow mo slashing in half is really cool. But the normal combat looks like any other generic hack and slash which is nothing new.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 11, 2011)

Once he threw my robot I realized I was gonna be throwing money at this game.

It looks kinda dumb and a bit like a mindless, God of War-esque hacker and slasher but I'm okay with that. Raiden still hasn't hit puberty it sounds like but everything else is cool. Balls-to-the-wall crazy action. I like it.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh, hell, I'm already not liking the direction Platinum is going with this:

_METAL GEAR SOLID: RISING was a spin-off intended to feature the actions and transformation of Raiden, one of METAL GEAR SOLID 2: SONS OF LIBERTY’s main characters, in the lead-up to METAL GEAR SOLID 4: GUNS OF THE PATRIOTS. However, after Platinum Games came on board, the story was changed to take place several years after METAL GEAR SOLID 4 to give them more of an opportunity to show off what they can bring to the series. Cyborgs are spreading at a rapid pace in the game’s world, resulting in earth-shattering superhuman action at every turn!  The original aim for a combination of stealth and action has also been enhanced, for a more aggressive new focus on pure, exhilarating action._

_Source:_
http://www.konami.jp...n_us/index.html

That page in full confirms the full title to be Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 11, 2011)

Woo Platinum Games. Interest just doubled.


----------



## Necron (Dec 11, 2011)

The game looks good. I love the stealth style, but this one it's outside the solid continuity, so no worries there. I also like hack 'n slash games when they are more than a smash button (lol)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 11, 2011)

I think you really need to separate this from your prejudices on Metal Gear. I'll make a parallel to FFCC: The Crystal Bearers.

So many people hated Crystal Bearers because it was nothing like the original Crystal Chronicles games. It was more of a Zelda-esque action adventure game and not so much a RPG. It was still a fine game in its own, but people hated it because it wasn't like the other games in the series.

You're probably gonna need to approach Rising as though it's almost a separate game series without thinking of Metal Gear for being so involved in stealth.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 11, 2011)

I like the way the gameplay looks, so far. It's the fact that, at least prior to tonight (and I haven't seen anything saying that it's changed because of tonight's announcements), this game was stated to be within the same continuity as the Metal Gear/MGS games. I don't like the direction the story seems to be headed, and I mostly actually did want to see what took place between MGS 2 and 4 from Raiden's POV. I don't much care for post-MGS4 changes to the universe if it's going to negatively impact an eventual MGS5 (and let's face it, there will be one; it's not like anyone's going to let Kojima stop making them no matter how much he wants to quit).

Who knows, I might be proven wrong, and this game might have a great story and a positive impact on the MG universe. I'm just not counting on that, though.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 11, 2011)

So this game is basically Devil May Cry with a MGS paint job. You know... I'm okay with that.

As for the title... if that's the best they could come up with, I'm afraid to know what the rejected ones were like.


----------



## hkz8000 (Dec 11, 2011)

wait, this takes place AFTER mgs4? i thought it was going to be about how he becomes a cyborg and everything


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 11, 2011)

That's how it was supposed to be, but apparently they scrapped that idea. Maybe if this sells well enough there'll be a Metal Gear Rising 2 that goes and revisits that idea.


----------



## Master Mo (Dec 11, 2011)

TBH this reminds me of NMH. I mean you seem to have normal attacks and combos with buttons and when it gets to the finisher you can use the analog-stick to cut the enemy as you please. Looks good though and style-wise it reminds me of Vanquish with all the over-the-top action!


----------



## prowler (Dec 11, 2011)

Gahars said:


> So this game is basically Devil May Cry with a MGS paint job. You know... I'm okay with that.


No, it's basically Bayonetta with a MGS paint job, which itself is Devil May Cry with a sex paint job.

Edit: Oh wow, I just read the Wiki page. It's now set after Guns of the Patriots? Welp.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm getting this really strong "Terminator" vibe off of this game
but it's still looking sweet


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll get the game since I really like the MGS serie, but I'm a bit sad that we still don't know precisely what was doing Raiden during MGS4... And the fact that it's a pure action game is also a great loss. I was looking forward to play some infiltration ninja-style game... Anyway, I'm sure it will be a great action game with all the talented people behind it.


----------



## hkz8000 (Dec 11, 2011)

i wonder if solid snake is still alive at the point this trailer occurs in the metal gear timeline


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 11, 2011)

...
60FPS.


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 11, 2011)

soulx said:


> ...
> 60FPS.



To be honest, I don't understand all that "60 fps hype" for video games. Is it really that important ?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ritsuki said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


It's extremely important for fast-paced games like this.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 11, 2011)

Ritsuki said:


> To be honest, I don't understand all that "60 fps hype" for video games. Is it really that important ?





It looks smoother, sure. For a recent and topical example, take a look at Metal Gear Solid 3 HD. I think the updated framerate makes a bigger difference than the upgraded textures, but on the other hand I'm still using a fairly small SDTV, so I might not be the best judge.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 11, 2011)

It's all cool and dandy but solid 30 FPS > Choppy, fluctuating 60 FPS.

If it's done right, cool. If there will be slow-downs during really crowded scenes, then perhaps limiting the framerate would be a good idea.


----------



## Ssx9 (Dec 12, 2011)

I think that MGS games look better on 30 FPS. They look more...Movie-ish, I dunno.


----------



## geesee (Dec 12, 2011)

why............ ( this is SO not the next serie i was waiting for of metal gear series. i hope this is a spin off game. like the title is called metal gear rising as its not metal gear solid. never ever going to play a freakin hack and slash bull crapp


----------



## T-hug (Dec 12, 2011)

Forget MGS this looks badass! Over the top fighting, with swords, by Platinum Games? SOLD!
Is that Vamp he is fighting on the train?
And the FBI agent looking dude at the start looks like the guy from FF7 Advent Children:


Spoiler



http://brianandrew.f...nt_children.jpg


----------



## PyroSpark (Dec 12, 2011)

geesee said:


> why............ ( this is SO not the next serie i was waiting for of metal gear series. i hope this is a spin off game. like the title is called metal gear rising as its not metal gear solid. never ever going to play a freakin hack and slash bull crapp



Shame. This crap looks GOTY. GET  HYPED.


----------



## geesee (Dec 12, 2011)

PyroSpark said:


> geesee said:
> 
> 
> > why............ ( this is SO not the next serie i was waiting for of metal gear series. i hope this is a spin off game. like the title is called metal gear rising as its not metal gear solid. never ever going to play a freakin hack and slash bull crapp
> ...



dude it will maybe, but still WTH has this game to do with Metal gear solid series it's just a pure spin-off game (like the new fable crapp) to win time (secretly) for the reall stuff like MGS  hehe I REALLY HOPE SO !!!!!


----------

